# Plait found in horses mane, does it mean it will be stolen?



## CALMEquestrian (8 November 2009)

Lots of speculation in the Dorset area at the moment, lots of horses being found with a mane plait.  Some say they are being marked to steal later, others believe it is some sort of Pagan ritual.  Have you had any experience of this?  Heard anything?  Would love to know. Thanks Miranda.


----------



## Blue-bear (8 November 2009)

up here there has been a spate of plaits being found ending in ponies being stolen (Bucks area )


----------



## Cliqmo (8 November 2009)

Oh golly thats terrifying! Fortunately my horse is on holiday in Wiltshire with my Folks at the moment but I will let the others at the yard know 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Out of curiosity I wonder whether hogging might help? (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## RuthnMeg (8 November 2009)

Oh don't. Too scary. Iam Shaftesbury too and my 3 live out 24/7. Who knows what/who might strike - just hope no-one can get near them in the first place.
It was mentioned in the BV mag a few weeks ago but haven't heard much since.


----------



## Cuffey (8 November 2009)

Having been to horse sale yesterday with a lot of horses 'straight off the hill' many had what looked like a plait but was probably just a tangle
If a regularly brushed mane acquires a plait--please take pic, take it out and report suspicious activity to your local Horsewatch


----------



## gypsyhugh (9 November 2009)

I have seen this in ungroomed horses though I would say its more like a dreadlock than a plait


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (9 November 2009)

I have been sent this email today.

On Monday (2 Nov) night my friends horse was stolen from a field in the Guildford area. The people who took her sawed through a wooden post and rail fence to get out and this happened between 3pm and 6pm in the afternoon.

The police were informed and so were the microchip company who circulated her details to all the ferry ports etc.

As you can imagine the owner was completely distraught.

Late Tuesday (3 Nov) afternoon she received a phone call from the police to say her horse had been found in Hollyhead, Wales. She was tied to a railing at the ferry port and the ferry to Ireland had gone without her. So today she is driving to Wales to pick her up.

Several things have come to light in this story:

1. A week ago her horse had a small plait in its mane when she went to get her in from the field. She describes it as very small, almost like a tangle. She disregarded it as kids messing about (her horses are out in a field with others). However, this is how people mark horses to be stolen later. Ie. One person marks them, another then comes later and knows which one to take.

2. The ferry port at Hollyhead do not check horses passports or microchips. This horse was travelling without a passport.

3. The police believe the reason this horse was left behind was because she was microchipped. Although the UK is lax about passport and microchip checking, it is apparently more common for horses to be scanned on entering Ireland. The people who take them will scan them and dump them if they find a microchip. This horse also had a large obvious scar so this may have been a contributing factor.

The police told her that horses being dumped at a ferry terminal is not uncommon and they usually turn out to be stolen. They have had horses left in a lorry on the actually ferry!

This story has a happy ending for H and E, but it makes you wonder how many other stolen horses were on that ferry to Ireland.

The owner has asked me not to give any more details because of the police investigation that is on going, but has given her permission for me to relay this story, mainly to highlight:

1. If you find your horse with a small plait in its mane or tail please do not ignore it. I thought it was common knowledge that people knew about this, but several people I've spoken to since were not aware of it.
2. If your horse isnt microchipped please consider doing it. The owner of this horse describes her as nothing flashy, just a normal 14.2 bay mare so please dont think it couldnt happen to you.

Please do not ask me to provide more details regarding the horse or owner as I cant, but please spare a happy thought today for H and E who should be having a (probably very emotional) reunion in Hollyhead later on today.

Please forward this email onto any other horsey people you know. The more people who know about plaits and microchips the better... 


I got this via facebook so thought i woud share.


----------



## lhotse (9 November 2009)

This is all starting to sound like the 'eastern europeans taking photos' saga of last year. If this many horses were being stolen, I think it would be in the press a little bit more by now, rather than relayed through txt and email.


----------



## rocketdog69 (9 November 2009)

Other signs that your horse may have been marked for theft are small piles of ash by the gate, markings on the road and plastic bags tied to the gate.  Has happened in South Wilts recently, there was a spate of it prior to Stow Fair in October.


----------



## CALMEquestrian (9 November 2009)

Many many thanks for your responses, i think there is a distinct lack of communication about these types of crimes throughout the country and we think something is common knowledge here but it is not in another part of the UK.  i would like to raise awareness of this and need as much information as possible to get the publicity out there.  Do let me know in confidence if you have anything to tell, pointers, stories.  

Thanks again Miranda.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (9 November 2009)

also dont think that 14.2s are not of interest to these people, ecially mares. They can be used for breeding and can be hidden in a van rather than a big box and are thought easier to handle. 

They dont take many big stroppy 17 hand geldings!

If you have a mare or a minature of 15.2 or under, especially a coloured please do get them freezemarked, microchipped or both.


----------



## CALMEquestrian (9 November 2009)

That is a really good point, thanks for that.  

Most tb's are microchipped and have been for years due to the Weatherbys passport process, again they do not usually seem to be taken either.   Interesting, we did have a case of plaiting in Dorset recently, the only horse not plaited was the one with a chip!!!!


----------



## hairycob (10 November 2009)

I got that story by email, my first 2 thoughts were:

1) sounds like last years photo taking hysteria

2) If it was freezemarked they wouldn't need to scan it - they would only need their low tech eyeballs!


----------



## inapickle (10 November 2009)

horse stolen near weston super mare.ower had call to say it was at the docks.lucky for her it was microchipped and got left behind.the others were shipped to ireland.how can they be aloud to be shipped with no passport?there has been reports in weston area of mane twisted


----------



## spaniel (10 November 2009)

Not much point in pinching horses given the bottom has dropped out of the market.


----------



## bailey14 (10 November 2009)

There is an email going around at the moment, not sure if its an 'urban myth' but apparently the ones with plaits are being 'marked' to be stolen.  I'm afraid I ran out of patience with the email moaning about the gist of which was how sad it was that horses were being earmarked to be stolen.  GET THEM BL**DY FREEZEMARKED and you wont find a plait in your horses mane, much less your horse missing!  I'm sorry but microchipping should be an addition to freezemarking and not instead of.  Whilst I appreciate that the very small majority or horses are unable to be freezemarked due to their colour, this is only a very small minority and really there is no excuse.  My energies are saved for those heartfelt thoughts and best wishes to owners of horses that are stolen that are freezemarked (a very small number) because they really have tried their hardest to protect their beloved horses, I have very little sympathy for the owners of those that are stolen and only chipped.  Each horse I've owned has been freezemarked as a matter of course within a week to a fortnight after purchasing them as a matter of course.  Sorry for the rant, but it is ridiculous shutting the door after the horse has bolted.


----------



## inapickle (10 November 2009)

JMO7.AS THREAD STARTED ASKED FOR ANY OTHER  NEWS.ITS NOT CHINESE WHISPERS.DONT kNOW WHERE YOU GOT GUILFORD FROM.THERE HAS BEEN QUITE A FEW STOLEN IN SOMERSET AND IM QUITE WORRIED AND SAD FOR PEOPLE THAT HAVE HAD THEM TAKEN.HOWEVER I DO AGREE FREEZEBRANDING AND MICRO CHIPPING SHOULD BE DONE MORE


----------



## bailey14 (10 November 2009)

Its made up like the story of the baby girl taken from the trolley in Asda whilst the mother turned her back, taken to the ladies toilets and dressed in boys clothes.  As the security guards searched the loos they found the couple in the middle of shaving the baby's head to look as if it was a boy.

Or the fake perfume sample that you sniff from a salesman in the tescos car park and it contains ether and knocks you unconcious so they can steal your car.

They are very interesting but fortunately all urban myths.


----------



## wombat (10 November 2009)

My cousion yard which she had just left was hit by this , her friends ponies were plaited but luckly they saw the man doing it , whilst one person phoned the police the other did silly go and ask what they were doing (as you would do lest be houset), but as soon as they saw them they shot off , but they were in a white van. The ponies have been moved, but have been told they are hitting the old ponies too to sell them for meat.. 
This was in the Hampshire area, near andover-  just out side off goodworth clatford.


----------



## wombat (10 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Its made up like the story of the baby girl taken from the trolley in Asda whilst the mother turned her back, taken to the ladies toilets and dressed in boys clothes.  As the security guards searched the loos they found the couple in the middle of shaving the baby's head to look as if it was a boy.

Or the fake perfume sample that you sniff from a salesman in the tescos car park and it contains ether and knocks you unconcious so they can steal your car.

They are very interesting but fortunately all urban myths. 

[/ QUOTE ]

ITS NOT AN URBAN MYTH... i thought that untill my cousion yard was hit..


----------



## bailey14 (10 November 2009)

Maybe your cousin will think about getting her horses/ponies freezemarked in future then.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 November 2009)

Oh don't! Only last night I had to unintentionally embarrass my second cousin on Facebook cos she posted the child kidnapped in Asda thing on her profile and in caps too. A couple of her friends were all 'thanks for posting we'll pass it on'. Burst their bubble a bit I think but I'm sure they still don't believe me. Siiiigh.


----------



## wombat (11 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Maybe your cousin will think about getting her horses/ponies freezemarked in future then. 

[/ QUOTE ]

they are already...


----------



## bailey14 (12 November 2009)

Well why would they have stolen or made the first steps by plaiting the horses with the intention of stealing them if they were freezemarked when there were horses on the yard that weren't freezemarked that would have been easier to get rid of 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I don't understand


----------



## mollypops (12 November 2009)

I have a confession, whilst chatting to people at the field, I absentmindedly plait the horses manes, oh man! I may be responsible for starting a whole bout of paranoia in South Wales :-O

I'll stop, I PROMISE! *bites knuckles furiously*


----------



## MagicMelon (14 November 2009)

Yeah, there's been cases of this in my area - quite a few actually and always round this time of year (near Halloween).  Its meant to be some pagan ritual thing.  Sometimes they plait the mane, sometimes they add things to the mane like twigs etc. and other times they will cut bits out! 

Sounds horrifying, I would totally freak out if I found my horses plaited up!! However, its better than finding them slashed like has happened around here in the past... I remember not that long ago some poor horse was beaten to death in its stable with an iron bar


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (14 November 2009)

Mmm I plait my boys tail in about 4 plaits to try and keep it cleaner - maybe I shouldnt do this either? I plait his mane too. If I could afford luxuries like tail bags and mane bags I could stop. I agree with others, freezemark freezemark freezemark. Microchipping doesnt deter unfortunately its a great aid to return them but not to stop them disappearing.


----------



## ladyt25 (14 November 2009)

I think there is some truth in all this but not sure it's as widespread as it is made out - although worringly did hear of a case yesterday in Harrogate of someone catching some possible horse thieves in their field.

Personally I don't actually think freezemarking would make that much difference either, if what was said on another thread is true re abbatoirs etc - if they don't check freezemarks, passports or microchips then they ain't gonna be any help are they!!

I think the only way to stop them is, if you see them on your land - shoot them!!!! Lol


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 November 2009)

I really believe that if the thieves want your horse,it wont matter if its chipped or freezemarked.Im sure they know of a way to get around it. Maybe a abbotoir who is a crook and gets payed for turning the other cheek so to speak.Grrrrr makes me sooooo mad!!! 
Shoot um like you say.


----------



## eventrider23 (16 November 2009)

Well it is definitely not a myth as I had the police stop in at my yard a few evenings ago to let us know that they were upping patrols in the area due to the fact that there have been thefts in the area.  They also told us that it seems to be that the plaits in the mane are their sign  as the plaits are put in the manes of the horses they wish to steal as a signal to the others when they turn up in the night as to which is the correct horse.


----------



## CALMEquestrian (16 November 2009)

wow, it seems there are many different views on mane plaiting.  We have had a local attack here in our village, last week,  horse plaited then 3 days later offender/s were disturbed and horses kicked down the partitions and doors on the stables, Tisbury, Wilts.  Police warning owners to move horses and take out plaits if found.  

Miranda.


----------



## Zoobie (16 November 2009)

Has anyone checked with Surrey Police to see if the incident occured. I wonder as someone already mentioned this is of a similar vein to the photo taking stories that went round last year


----------



## CALMEquestrian (16 November 2009)

I did receive a report of an incident in South Dorset with several horses stolen, i checked with police and no one had any record of  it.  Your right, it does pay to go direct sometimes.


----------



## Tinseltoes (16 November 2009)

Very scary. I think they go after EASY targets ie visible from road,easy access and quick gettaway,remote,no houses nearby???????? Just a guess.

My field is surrounded by houses and some are over looking onto the lane and field. Anyone prowling around wouls be seen. Theyre very nosey lol


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (18 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
There is an email going around at the moment, not sure if its an 'urban myth' but apparently the ones with plaits are being 'marked' to be stolen.  I'm afraid I ran out of patience with the email moaning about the gist of which was how sad it was that horses were being earmarked to be stolen.  GET THEM BL**DY FREEZEMARKED and you wont find a plait in your horses mane, much less your horse missing!  I'm sorry but microchipping should be an addition to freezemarking and not instead of.  Whilst I appreciate that the very small majority or horses are unable to be freezemarked due to their colour, this is only a very small minority and really there is no excuse.  My energies are saved for those heartfelt thoughts and best wishes to owners of horses that are stolen that are freezemarked (a very small number) because they really have tried their hardest to protect their beloved horses, I have very little sympathy for the owners of those that are stolen and only chipped.  Each horse I've owned has been freezemarked as a matter of course within a week to a fortnight after purchasing them as a matter of course.  Sorry for the rant, but it is ridiculous shutting the door after the horse has bolted. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I would get my horse bl**dy freezemarked if i could get a company to come to the "wilds" of Oxfordshire to do it for me- been trying since early September  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 couldnt get enough people interested to make a big enough group for them to bother with


----------



## rosie fronfelen (18 November 2009)

have you contacted Farmkey, based in Cheshire? they are the main freezemarking company.


----------



## SpruceRI (18 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
There is an email going around at the moment, not sure if its an 'urban myth' but apparently the ones with plaits are being 'marked' to be stolen.  I'm afraid I ran out of patience with the email moaning about the gist of which was how sad it was that horses were being earmarked to be stolen.  GET THEM BL**DY FREEZEMARKED and you wont find a plait in your horses mane, much less your horse missing!  I'm sorry but microchipping should be an addition to freezemarking and not instead of.  Whilst I appreciate that the very small majority or horses are unable to be freezemarked due to their colour, this is only a very small minority and really there is no excuse.  My energies are saved for those heartfelt thoughts and best wishes to owners of horses that are stolen that are freezemarked (a very small number) because they really have tried their hardest to protect their beloved horses, I have very little sympathy for the owners of those that are stolen and only chipped.  Each horse I've owned has been freezemarked as a matter of course within a week to a fortnight after purchasing them as a matter of course.  Sorry for the rant, but it is ridiculous shutting the door after the horse has bolted. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I would get my horse bl**dy freezemarked if i could get a company to come to the "wilds" of Oxfordshire to do it for me- been trying since early September  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 couldnt get enough people interested to make a big enough group for them to bother with  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I've found that too.  They won't come out for one


----------



## Lou <3 Holly (28 October 2011)

At my yard last night two horses got pliats in their manes one was a cob gelding byt the other was a 14.2 mare but not a cob the gelding is very old and the mare is also quite old they are in seperate fields my mare is in the same as the gelding she is 15.1 and a lightweight cob she didnt have a pliat but i red the thread and it made out that cobby mares unter 16 hh would be targeted :Z


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 October 2011)

Lou <3 Holly said:



			At my yard last night two horses got pliats in their manes one was a cob gelding byt the other was a 14.2 mare but not a cob the gelding is very old and the mare is also quite old they are in seperate fields my mare is in the same as the gelding she is 15.1 and a lightweight cob she didnt have a pliat but i red the thread and it made out that cobby mares unter 16 hh would be targeted :Z
		
Click to expand...

Prob best to do a search on here & then also note its half term week too..... 

Oh, welcome aboard


----------



## hcm88 (28 October 2011)

This has happened recently here in the Gloucestershire area too, horses are being marked by a single plait in their manes. Luckily I haven't personally come across any cases but I encourage anyone to keep their horses in at night especially if such activity has been reported in their area.


----------



## Lou <3 Holly (28 October 2011)

it could just be this Pagan thing because they say that they do this around halloween and its halloween on monday.


----------



## Merry Crisis (28 October 2011)

I cant believe that these threads are still going on. Do these people only steal horses with long manes? Or bloody what?


----------



## Spudlet (28 October 2011)

Seriously, do none of these nefarious types have camera phones? Why on earth would you mark a horse with a plait when you could take a picture and text it? And nobody give me any of that rubbish about not being able to see them in the dark either. There are such things as torches!


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 October 2011)

I hear they put a gold star sticker on the phones they want to come back and steal later, so that they can then take pictures of the horses with plaits in their manes that they want to steal later. Oh, hang on......


----------



## Cuffey (28 October 2011)

So all the ''off the hill'' Fell ponies at last weeks sale with a wonderful assortment of single and double plaits were all stolen--except their chips and passports matched the catalogue entries.....................


----------



## Monkers (28 October 2011)

You would have to wonder why they would plait the manes and then come back later to steal the horse. Why would they not just take the horse the first time they visited the field?


----------



## lhotse (28 October 2011)

Wow, new members resurrecting old threads about plaits!!!!

Resurrection, was there a horror movie by that name, might be good viewing for Halloween!!!!

Q the musis from the Twighlight Zone

dodododo   dodododo dah dah!!!


----------



## EAST KENT (29 October 2011)

inapickle said:



			horse stolen near weston super mare.ower had call to say it was at the docks.lucky for her it was microchipped and got left behind.the others were shipped to ireland.how can they be aloud to be shipped with no passport?there has been reports in weston area of mane twisted
		
Click to expand...

Now quite why anyone would ship to Ireland is beyond me..after all they have an over population of horses to the point of crisis ! If I was going to nick something the desired object would not be marked prior..just take it and get out of there!
   Absolute rubbish.


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 October 2011)

That story was debunked along time ago. And you're quite right, there are quite enough horses in Ireland to be getting on with!!!!
What to the conspiracy theorists say to the fact that I had to untangle one of these mystery, intricate plaits in the mane of a Quarter Horse, in Tennessee? Pagans? Thieving travellers? Or just chucked out in a field for a month to do as he pleased in all weathers.....


----------



## joelb (29 October 2011)

We have new improved rustlers in Shropshire according to the latest facebook offerings....theyre now entering fields fully equipped with scanners and only plaiting the horses that are not microchipped.  Some vivid imaginations out there .


----------



## vieshot (30 October 2011)

never heard so much rubbish, where is the media coverage? where are the news paper articles? where is ANY proof!?! There isnt any because its not true! Its beyond me to understand how anyone could be gullible enough to believe this


----------



## Tinseltoes (30 October 2011)

lionman said:



			I cant believe that these threads are still going on. Do these people only steal horses with long manes? Or bloody what?

Click to expand...




Spudlet said:



			Seriously, do none of these nefarious types have camera phones? Why on earth would you mark a horse with a plait when you could take a picture and text it? And nobody give me any of that rubbish about not being able to see them in the dark either. There are such things as torches!
		
Click to expand...




CaveCanem said:



			I hear they put a gold star sticker on the phones they want to come back and steal later, so that they can then take pictures of the horses with plaits in their manes that they want to steal later. Oh, hang on......
		
Click to expand...




Monkers said:



			You would have to wonder why they would plait the manes and then come back later to steal the horse. Why would they not just take the horse the first time they visited the field?
		
Click to expand...




vieshot said:



			never heard so much rubbish, where is the media coverage? where are the news paper articles? where is ANY proof!?! There isnt any because its not true! Its beyond me to understand how anyone could be gullible enough to believe this
		
Click to expand...


Agree with everything said above quotes. This thread is GETTING OLD. Some people are sooooooo dumb to believe this rubbish about plaiting to steal.Whatever next?


----------



## indigopony (31 October 2011)

Wow scary, even on news. Although these news items were in 2009. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/6744705/Police-force-consulted-warlock-over-horse-plaiting.html
http://www.thisisdorset.co.uk/Pony-theft-plait-tagging-continues-warns-owner/story-11770643-detail/story.html


----------



## lhotse (31 October 2011)

Wow, scary.
I just saw a witch fly past the moon......


----------



## Tinseltoes (31 October 2011)

lhotse said:



			Wow, scary.
I just saw a witch fly past the moon......
		
Click to expand...

lol lol I just saw a flying piglet go past my window!!!!!! lol


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 October 2011)

OooOOooh! There's a spooky ghooooost!


----------



## mr fields (6 November 2011)

yes i have had a very similar experience on my yard where i had my liveries askin why their horses had a black dot underneath their forelock looked to be done with a marker pen, i just replied i dont know maybe someone having a laugh and ignored the situation. a few days later 3 more liveries came upto me and said their horses had the same mark with the same colour pen (black) and they wasnt happy at all then i noticed dots on my own horses that was in stables and a few that was in the fields, so i called a yard meeting immediatly and everybody seemed to be very worried about it. anyway that night i decided to stay up late turn on all cctv camera`s and stay on watch, while i was sat in my kitchen my wife shouted saying come quick theres a light in the field and all horses are running round like idiots. so i quickly jumped in my land rover and drove quietly through the fields where i saw someone leading one of my liveries horses through the field towards the gate then i looked to the end of my lane and noticed a horse box. so i drove rediculously fast bak through my fields to my yard and got all my guard dogs out (5 of them), luckily they heard my dogs barking running up the field, set the horse free and jumped in their car they had parked at the gate and drove off........ i was so lucky that i had decided to stay up that night as they could of taken all the horses on my yard.


----------



## EquestrianType (7 November 2011)

Could ask all those 'genuine' horse communicators to get the geegees to tells us what is going on out there in geegee world!...any takers?.............


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 November 2011)

can i also say   get some hoof brands  


 have your yard purchase them  then all liveries who want them branded can have them post coded with the yard post code  this last 6 months i suggest you get the fronts done then at 6 months the back ones   give the horn a break   this is a really obvious deterrent . The more the horse is marked  the less chance it has of being stolen .

 contact http://www.equibrand.co.uk/hoofbrands.html


----------



## Clava (7 November 2011)

I'm sorry I haven't read all the replies so I hope I'm not repaeting anyone, but here is an alternative view...

http://www.forteantimes.com/features/articles/3016/straight_from_the_horses_mane.html


----------



## JingleTingle (7 November 2011)

mr fields said:



			yes i have had a very similar experience on my yard where i had my liveries askin why their horses had a black dot underneath their forelock looked to be done with a marker pen, i just replied i dont know maybe someone having a laugh and ignored the situation. a few days later 3 more liveries came upto me and said their horses had the same mark with the same colour pen (black) and they wasnt happy at all then i noticed dots on my own horses that was in stables and a few that was in the fields, so i called a yard meeting immediatly and everybody seemed to be very worried about it. anyway that night i decided to stay up late turn on all cctv camera`s and stay on watch, while i was sat in my kitchen my wife shouted saying come quick theres a light in the field and all horses are running round like idiots. so i quickly jumped in my land rover and drove quietly through the fields where i saw someone leading one of my liveries horses through the field towards the gate then i looked to the end of my lane and noticed a horse box. so i drove rediculously fast bak through my fields to my yard and got all my guard dogs out (5 of them), luckily they heard my dogs barking running up the field, set the horse free and jumped in their car they had parked at the gate and drove off........ i was so lucky that i had decided to stay up that night as they could of taken all the horses on my yard.
		
Click to expand...

Right so....the horse thieves had spent sometime previously going around
all the horses on your yard, marking under forelocks with black markers.....presumably so that they can pick them out in the DARK by shining a torch under their forelocks to identify the several horses that they have marked on earlier visits??? Excuse me for being just a little incredulous about this fairy tale!


----------



## lhotse (7 November 2011)

Mr Fields, haven't you gone back to school already?
Me thinks you read too many pony books................


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 November 2011)

lhotse said:



			Mr Fields, haven't you gone back to school already?
Me thinks you read too many pony books................
		
Click to expand...

funny enough a similar  thing  actually happened to a yard near by .

 Only this was the mum got  into her car to leave the yard and someone got into the passenger side pushed her out then drove across the fields to escape in the 4x4    too many fields so thief turned round drove back into  the yard and drove through the gates and escaped, thank god no kid was in the car .  I dont think they ever saw the 4x4 again


----------



## MagicMelon (7 November 2011)

CALMEquestrian said:



			Lots of speculation in the Dorset area at the moment, lots of horses being found with a mane plait.  Some say they are being marked to steal later, others believe it is some sort of Pagan ritual.  Have you had any experience of this?  Heard anything?  Would love to know. Thanks Miranda.
		
Click to expand...

Some horses round my area have been found with plaits, usually seems to happen round Halloween hence people think its some pagan thing.  Not heard of any being stolen.


----------



## JanetGeorge (7 November 2011)

Vicki_Krystal said:



			Late Tuesday (3 Nov) afternoon she received a phone call from the police to say her horse had been found in Hollyhead, Wales. She was tied to a railing at the ferry port and the ferry to Ireland had gone without her. So today she is driving to Wales to pick her up.
		
Click to expand...

This story has been doing the rounds for about 3 years now.  I must pop up to Holyhead - there must be DOZENS of horses tied to rails by now!  So far I've heard of horses from Surrey, Gloucestershire, Northampton, Liverpool and a few places in-between ALL abandoned outside Holyhead!

I noticed one of my yearlings (there are 11 in the field) had a 'plait' today!  Do I think she's going to be stolen??  No - they'd hardly need a plait to mark her out - just tell the picker-up that 'she's the ugliest horse there!'


----------



## Merry Crisis (7 November 2011)

You have only got to go to the sales and see that horses are worth a fortune at the moment. Well worth stealing I must say!!! I have mentioned this before, are horses with pulled manes safe then?


----------



## mr fields (7 November 2011)

grumpyoldmare said:



			Right so....the horse thieves had spent sometime previously going around
all the horses on your yard, marking under forelocks with black markers.....presumably so that they can pick them out in the DARK by shining a torch under their forelocks to identify the several horses that they have marked on earlier visits??? Excuse me for being just a little incredulous about this fairy tale!

Click to expand...

obviously they are not going to shine a beeming light into horses face but with no word of a lie this actualy happened. why would i make such a fair tale up? when somebody asked if anyone had any similar experiences. it doesnt matter to me and shouldn`t matter to you if u think its a fair tale or not!


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 November 2011)

The horses were clearly playing 'ibble dibble' behind your backs.


----------



## lhotse (8 November 2011)

Mr fields, I'm trying to work out who you were in a previous posting life. Your grammar and spelling is certainly familiar, as are the far fetched tales. Did you previously have a string of polo ponies? Or are you the poster who faked their own death? Just wondering you see, I'm sure I remember you!!!


----------



## Spudlet (8 November 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			This story has been doing the rounds for about 3 years now.  I must pop up to Holyhead - there must be DOZENS of horses tied to rails by now!  So far I've heard of horses from Surrey, Gloucestershire, Northampton, Liverpool and a few places in-between ALL abandoned outside Holyhead!
		
Click to expand...

Tha's because horses are really bad at getting onto public transport punctually, they just can't get themselves organised in time. As for flying - well, forget it. They forget their pasports, they never get up on time to check in two hours early, and as for getting their shoes off to go through security - nightmare!


----------



## Alec Swan (8 November 2011)

If this rather daft thread subject appears,  again,  I'm going to PM TheFC,  and see if it can be prioritised as a sticky.  FFS. 

A.


----------



## mr fields (8 November 2011)

lhotse said:



			Mr fields, I'm trying to work out who you were in a previous posting life. Your grammar and spelling is certainly familiar, as are the far fetched tales. Did you previously have a string of polo ponies? Or are you the poster who faked their own death? Just wondering you see, I'm sure I remember you!!!
		
Click to expand...

nope iv never had polo ponies or bought any to sell and i definatly did not fake my own death!! i am a new member to this site, the only reason i joined was to find out other peoples experiences on breeding and competing and when people share their own experiences all they get is utter CRAP off other members telling them they know nothing about horses or saying their experiences are lies!! i have been breeding horses since i was about 18, 33years ago and had horses since i was a kid!! i definatly do have some strange experiences which may sound untrue or my ways of horse ownership that some may not agree with but to be honest i dont care what any other people say!!!


----------



## SusannaF (9 November 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			This story has been doing the rounds for about 3 years now.  I must pop up to Holyhead - there must be DOZENS of horses tied to rails by now!  So far I've heard of horses from Surrey, Gloucestershire, Northampton, Liverpool and a few places in-between ALL abandoned outside Holyhead!
		
Click to expand...

Given that Ireland currently has such a surplus of horses that they're building  new abbatoirs to cope, perhaps the thieves got as far as the ferry and then thought better of it?  Coals to Newcastle...


----------



## *hic* (9 November 2011)

mr fields said:



			nope iv never had polo ponies or bought any to sell and i definatly did not fake my own death!! i am a new member to this site, the only reason i joined was to find out other peoples experiences on breeding and competing and when people share their own experiences all they get is utter CRAP off other members telling them they know nothing about horses or saying their experiences are lies!! i have been breeding horses since i was about 18, 33years ago and had horses since i was a kid!! i definatly do have some strange experiences which may sound untrue or my ways of horse ownership that some may not agree with but to be honest i dont care what any other people say!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite surprised you're that old as you have commented on having your 3 day eventer put to sleep a couple of times - and on one occasion you say it was two years ago and on the other you say you were sixteen. Or maybe I can't add two and sixteen.


----------



## PaddyMonty (9 November 2011)

This brand appeared on my daughters horse. Should I be worried?
I think a lot of the horses on the yard had it aswell.


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 November 2011)

That pic should have a warning - just sharted!!!


----------



## PaddyMonty (9 November 2011)

BoolavogueDC said:



			That pic should have a warning - just sharted!!!
		
Click to expand...

confused


----------



## indigopony (9 November 2011)

JunoXV said:



			This brand appeared on my daughters horse. Should I be worried?
I think a lot of the horses on the yard had it aswell.





Click to expand...

Wow that is weird, i would inform your local police and talk to others on the yard.


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

I do wonder if I used to cause concern  
When I was a kid I sometimes put little plaits in random horses manes...woops!


----------



## Sheep (9 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I do wonder if I used to cause concern  
When I was a kid I sometimes put little plaits in random horses manes...woops!
		
Click to expand...

Aha, you must be the culprit! Tut tut, Annielusian!


----------



## lhotse (9 November 2011)

jemima_too said:



			I'm quite surprised you're that old as you have commented on having your 3 day eventer put to sleep a couple of times - and on one occasion you say it was two years ago and on the other you say you were sixteen. Or maybe I can't add two and sixteen.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I'm not the only person to have noticed that then!!
I am smelling the stuff that comes out of male cattle's backsides and it's spread all over this field!!!


----------



## Sheep (9 November 2011)

lhotse said:



			Haha, I'm not the only person to have noticed that then!!
I am smelling the stuff that comes out of male cattle's backsides and it's spread all over this field!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just had a quick look through posts of this user- and if I am mistaken, then apologies to mr fields- but to me, it seems highly unlikely that someone aged 18 (if I can also add 16 + 2) would be running a yard as a business (maybe your parents do?) and going on regular trips to the Netherlands to buy horses. Of course, if it is your parents' business, then that's fine.. no shame in working for them, but no point trying to mislead a bunch of random strangers on the internet because I guarantee we (myself included) are sad enough to pick up on and investigate any inconsistencies! 

Again, apologies if I am wrong, but something just doesn't add up.


----------



## lhotse (9 November 2011)

He reminds me of that lad who posted on here a while ago, the one who tried to get everyone to add him on facebook. He had the same writing style, and the same imagination!!
Can't remember his name though!!


----------



## applecart14 (9 November 2011)

CALMEquestrian said:



			Lots of speculation in the Dorset area at the moment, lots of horses being found with a mane plait.  Some say they are being marked to steal later, others believe it is some sort of Pagan ritual.  Have you had any experience of this?  Heard anything?  Would love to know. Thanks Miranda.
		
Click to expand...

NO!  Its the equivalent of a burglar putting a card through the door saying "I'm coming to rob you tomorrow night at 8pm, just thought I'd warn you first".

Why would thieves advertise they are going to steal your animal?  Its just kids playing around.


----------



## applecart14 (9 November 2011)

lhotse said:



			Mr fields, I'm trying to work out who you were in a previous posting life. Did you previously have a string of polo ponies? Or are you the poster who faked their own death?
		
Click to expand...

Oh I just lurve H&H forum, for the novelty value and the fun it brings to my life


----------



## lhotse (9 November 2011)

Glad to be of service to the better good of the forum!!!


----------



## dumbnag (9 November 2011)

Nice to see the ponies are supporting that well known cancer charity with their pink bottoms!


----------



## applecart14 (10 November 2011)

lhotse said:



			Glad to be of service to the better good of the forum!!!
		
Click to expand...

  ha ha


----------



## Spudlet (10 November 2011)

JunoXV said:



			This brand appeared on my daughters horse. Should I be worried?
I think a lot of the horses on the yard had it aswell.





Click to expand...

Yes you should be very worried - look, there is someone caught in the very act of nicking that poor horse's rug! For shame!


----------



## PaddyMonty (10 November 2011)

Spudlet said:



			Yes you should be very worried - look, there is someone caught in the very act of nicking that poor horse's rug! For shame!

Click to expand...

i wish that were true. It is however my daughters version of the BHS 'How to remove a rug'


----------



## Spudlet (10 November 2011)

JunoXV said:



			i wish that were true. It is however my daughters version of the BHS 'How to remove a rug' 

Click to expand...

It kind of looks like the rug has come to life and is attacking her

Mind you, I can't talk, I found out why you're supposed to tie the belly straps up the hard way by giving myself a black eye once when swinging a rug on with gusto


----------



## Alec Swan (10 November 2011)

JunoXV said:



			i wish that were true. It is however my daughters version of the BHS 'How to remove a rug' 

Click to expand...

No it isn't,  tell the truth,  she's practising platting manes,  whilst under the cover of darkness!! 

Alec.


----------



## raceyruby (13 November 2011)

CALMEquestrian said:



			Lots of speculation in the Dorset area at the moment, lots of horses being found with a mane plait.  Some say they are being marked to steal later, others believe it is some sort of Pagan ritual.  Have you had any experience of this?  Heard anything?  Would love to know. Thanks Miranda.
		
Click to expand...

DONOT ignore this. As others have said the first person comes & plaits, knots or tangles the main. The second person comes in the pitch dark feels along the main to find the selected horse and regretfully away they go. DO PLEASE PLEASE go to your local signwriter spend £20 get two signs made, one for the livery yard entrance, one for the field entrance. It reads CCTV Operates in this Area. Get hold of a some cable that makes it look like there may be a camera up a tree, in a bush. It MIGHT just put them off!!


----------



## lhotse (13 November 2011)

Oh please, another new poster who has to use capital letters to spread rumours.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 November 2011)

The main what?


----------



## Queenbee (14 November 2011)

lhotse said:



			Oh please, another new poster who has to use capital letters to spread rumours.
		
Click to expand...

I think we must all be very wary and vigilant, the plaiting theives are obviously very canny and incredibly clever.  They have in their approach to horse theft gotten us horse owners completely duped into thinking this could just be down to the elements, it is all part of their big plan...

turning up under cover of darkness and plaiting the mane in a windswept and raggle taggle manner, often with sticks and leaves in it, then leaving the horse and watching from afar until the horse is found by its owner and its mane then brushed is a cunning way of not only identifying the horse, but also identifying the owner.  



BEWARE


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 November 2011)

raceyruby said:



			DONOT ignore this. As others have said the first person comes & plaits, knots or tangles the main. The second person comes in the pitch dark feels along the main to find the selected horse and regretfully away they go.
		
Click to expand...

So why dont they go together and just make one trip.  Far less chance of being discovered or do these two individuals not like / get on with each other?


----------



## keri66 (15 November 2011)

most horsewatch groups think this is total hokum


----------



## smellsofhorse (18 November 2011)

I think its more of a test.

Someone put a plait in a horses mane.

The owner finds it and reomves it.

The person returns sees the plait gone and knows it isnt save to coninue.

If they return and the plaint is still there they know there is a better oportunity to steal the horse.


----------



## Rosie Round The Hills (18 November 2011)

Okay, I'm going to admit it.  I AM a nasty horse thief, and you've all rumbled my methods.  So, as atonement I'm going to explain to you all how I've got away with it for so long:-

1. Travel in car or motorbike to muddy field, wander around putting plaits in nice horses manes.  Obviously, I don't use a plaiting band, that would be silly.

2. Go home and wait for a few days (very important to wait a few days, don't want to be too hasty in this game)

3. Come back with a lorry, or trailer, or hot air balloon.  Go back into muddy field, walk around until I've found the horses again, then fumble around their manes hoping I can find my earlier plait.  If I can find the plaited horse I then cunningly and craftily walk it into my horse-transporter and drive away.  If I can't then I make another plait, and start at stage (1) again.

4.  Drive (in a cunning and crafty manner) to Hollyhead and wait for a ferry to take me to the land of my forefathers where they will give me thousands of guineas for the fine beast that I have stolen.  Sadly many a time I've missed the ferry and (anxious that the forces of the law were on my tail), I've had to unload and then tie the beast to the railings, and get back in my lorry/hot air balloon and drive back to where I come from without it.  

Some of you have cynically suggested that perhaps I should use a mobile 'phone, or a camera to help me remember which horse it is that I'm planning to steal.  Or even perhaps just miss out stages (1) and (2) and go straight in there at number (3).  Well, I did try to update my technology once when my cousin sold me a whole load of black marker pens, but frankly it didn't feel right - so I'm sticking to my time-honoured method as taught to my by my Grandpa Wild Bill Hickock.


----------



## wildcard (18 November 2011)

Jackieandrosie, Im really sorry but i think your so called humour is NOT at all funny. This does happen and maybe if people were more aware they would know what to look for. I think silly posts like yours are unhelpful and disrespectful to people genuinly interested in this thread. Old saying if you dont have anything good or productive to say dont say anything at all. you may not believe this happens but unfortunately it does as proven by previous posters. Please try and be respectful of peoples feelings when posting on here is supposed to be here to help people not mock!! 

Sorry rant over!!


----------



## lhotse (18 November 2011)

Oh go away Wildcard, there is absolutely no evidence to back up your claim. It is all rumours and silly girls sending text messages. Both my ponies have these 'plaits' in their manes, they are caused by mutual grooming, mud, and wind. I will brush them out at the weekend, when I have more time. 
I repeat, THERE IS NO EVIDENCE THAT HORSE THIEVES MARK HORSES BY PLAITING THEIR MANES.
Is that clear enough for you?


----------



## wildcard (18 November 2011)

I think your totally missing the point here, and to be so rude as to tell some one to go away!! not what this forum is about im afraid!! 

I was merely stating that if people want to find out about this sort of thing they should not be mocked by posters making fun of them

if you read previous posts 

"Several things have come to light in this story:

1. A week ago her horse had a small plait in its mane when she went to get her in from the field. She describes it as very small, almost like a tangle. She disregarded it as kids messing about (her horses are out in a field with others). However, this is how people mark horses to be stolen later. Ie. One person marks them, another then comes later and knows which one to take"

It claims this has happened to someone and clearly was a distressful time. 

Im not going to turn this into an unecessary argument and be rude to people, everyone has the right to have an opinion wheather you choose to believe is personal to you. It does not however mean you have the right to mock people over it!! if you think is just SILLY GIRLS TEXTING keep it to yourself!!


----------



## Sheep (18 November 2011)

I am just totally baffled as to why a thief would bother doing it. Sure, you could argue that they are doing it to test whether the horse will stand still, etc, but I was under the impression that a lot of thefts are opportunistic, and thus if they get close enough to the horse to 'plait' them, they would just take them there and then. Doesn't seem like it would be worth the risk of going back a second time if they've left a visual 'mark' on the horse. I mean, if you are gonna chance your arm stealing horses, why would you waste time hunting around the field for a specific one with a tangle in its mane? Hmm.


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 November 2011)

I think some people just love to live in a constant state of fear.
Immigrants shaving kid's heads in the toilets of Tesco, gypsies plaiting horses then stealing them...it happened to a friend of a friend or someone I went to school with or a girl up the road....obsessing about plaits is missing the point, if there is a horse thief abroad, horses get stolen. plaits or no plaits. Put all the safeguards you can into action to try and prevent this.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 November 2011)

wildcard said:



			......., and to be so rude as to tell some one to go away!! not what this forum is about im afraid!! .......
		
Click to expand...

Your rebuke of the previous poster may well have some merit,  *BUT*,  to suggest that those who steal horses,  enter land,  mark the horses,  and then leave to return at a latter date,  really doesn't make any sense.

Would you suggest that these plaits are put in,  under cover of darkness?  Or perhaps they do it in daylight.   Assuming that it's the former,  then the selection would be a little tricky.  If it's the latter,  then the chance of detection would be very real.  If it's the former,  and assuming that the thief can decide upon which horse to take,  then why not just take it then?  Do you see my point?

Another point for you to consider,  I very rarely go to my horses,  which are living out,  during the hours of darkness.  When I have,  then it's chaos.  Even those wearing head collars wont be caught,  so what would be the point behind trying to _mark_ them?

I would suggest that most horses,  which are stolen from fields,  are stolen at first light,  and during the summer months,  that's from 0330 onwards.  To suggest that thieves plait horses manes,  really is a large dose of scaremongering,  trust me.

Alec.


----------



## *hic* (18 November 2011)

Jackieandrosie - you may be my new favourite poster.

Wildcard, I don't think I've posted it on this thread but can you explain this for me? I have four horses out in a field. One looks valuable but is broken and is freezemarked, one IS valuable (well relatively speaking), one is a typical TB, and one is a very elderly Welsh cob, also freezemarked.

Of these four the only one who ever gets plaited is the Welsh. He is the only one with a long mane, the rest are pulled, he is also so tricky to catch that you have to take all the other horses out of the field, you have to use HIS headcollar and he has to trust you. He is very nervous of strangers in his field. So why on earth would anyone, with three far more attractive and approachable horses available, want to steal the only visibly freezemarked (the other is rugged), least attractive, least valuable horse there? And even more interesting, how the heck did they get close enough to plait him?

For heavens' sake use a little brain here! There are very few horses ACTUALLY stolen in the UK each year, sure it does happen but there are NO recorded cases of any of them being plaited first.


----------



## JanetGeorge (18 November 2011)

jemima_too said:



			Of these four the only one who ever gets plaited is the Welsh. He is the only one with a long mane, the rest are pulled, he is also so tricky to catch that you have to take all the other horses out of the field, you have to use HIS headcollar and he has to trust you. He is very nervous of strangers in his field. So why on earth would anyone, with three far more attractive and approachable horses available, want to steal the only visibly freezemarked (the other is rugged), least attractive, least valuable horse there? And even more interesting, how the heck did they get close enough to plait him?

For heavens' sake use a little brain here! There are very few horses ACTUALLY stolen in the UK each year, sure it does happen but there are NO recorded cases of any of them being plaited first.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, ditto, ditto!  And just to add - I have 11 yearlings in a field 3 miles down the road!  Only one has been "plaited!"  I first noticed the 'plait' about 8 weeks ago and she's still there.  The question I would like answered - why would anyone bother to plait her to identify her - all you'd need would be the description - "the white UGLY one"!


----------



## Sunny08 (18 November 2011)

Haven't had time to read the whole thread but it does frustrate me that people don't have common sense... firstly why the hell would a thief mark out a horse with a well known myth signiture that it is to be stolen - if I was to rob a house I wouldn't spray paint THIS ONE in very large letters on it!! Secondly if a small plait was used to mark it out to a thief I'd hate to be the poor bugger who had to go out into a field at night and find which horse had the plait in it!

I am not normally a cynic, but sorry this is an entirely ficticious and ridiculous notion.


----------



## moosea (18 November 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			I would suggest that most horses,  which are stolen from fields,  are stolen at first light, * and during the summer months*,
		
Click to expand...

Having spoken to our local rural police office yesterday, it was his opinion that it is a common fact that horse/ tack/ trailer thefts increase in the few months before and after Christmas. 
I didn't know that and I'll assume it's because people are less likely to be hanging about at their yards in the freezing cold and also because there is likely to be easy access to rugs etc.


----------



## zandp (18 November 2011)

I don't think the plaits are thieves but they do happen.

About 5 months ago a gelding on my yard got a plait, a distinct plait, nothing caught in it, always has a nicely groomed mane, and the plait was tied at the end with a single strand of mane.

Then about a month later he got a 2nd plait, different design (no really, I saw it), odd thing was that night he was in his stable, on the yard, which was locked up.

Another month and a 3rd plait appeared, and again it was a different design of plait.  

Then last month I went to get my youngster out of the field and she had a plait, I was convinced it was the wind, but the plait was distinct and tied up at the end with a hair. 

This month, in fact 2 days ago, there was another plait, and what is really odd is that it's the 2nd design that the gelding got, the exact same plait, and again tied up at the end, quite neatly in fact.


----------



## lhotse (18 November 2011)

The wind is excellent at producing unique plaits each time. Do you really think that a human hand, in the dark, with a strange horse, would be able to weave such intricate designs and secure them with a single strand of hair?????
As for the horse in the stable, I would expect it came in from the field like it.


----------



## zandp (19 November 2011)

No, they were distinct plaits, not tangles, I know it's windy where I live but even the wind can't split the hair into 3 separate strands and then put it back into a tidy plait and tie it up neatly again.


----------



## hairycob (19 November 2011)

Believe me it can. If not, the thieves around here are totallly incompetent. For over 7 years they have followed us to 3 yards ( & even to PC camp!) & plaited my horses lovely long manes on a nearly daily basis & yet they haven't managed to get their act together to actually take one.
IMO if someone is watching a yard in the current market it's more likely to be to find out the best time to dump an unwanted one than when to take one.


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 November 2011)

zandp said:



			No, they were distinct plaits, not tangles, I know it's windy where I live but even the wind can't split the hair into 3 separate strands and then put it back into a tidy plait and tie it up neatly again.
		
Click to expand...

Those are called "WIND TANGLES" my section A gets them all the time and each one is different.Thieves DO NOT plait horses Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr dont get me started  grrrrrrr

WHY WOULD THIEVES PLAIT HORSES TO STEAL?????? THAT WOULD BE a calling card and owner would be aware,so STUPID.
Thieves like a quick and easy getaway.As if theyre going to come into a field with strange horses and plait them.I dont think so.Give me a break will you. THEY ARE WIND TANGLES.


----------



## D66 (19 November 2011)

They are wind plaits. It is an urban myth that they are put in by thieves.  Rural people know they are wind plaits and call them fairy plaits to entertain young children.
My youngster had one in her mane for most of the winter and was never stolen, then in the spring when she was better to handle I cut it out.  I would be difficult for some one to put it in because she wouldn't let anyone near her.  It became more complex as time progressed.


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 November 2011)

Digger66 said:



			They are wind plaits. It is an urban myth that they are put in by thieves.  Rural people know they are wind plaits and call them fairy plaits to entertain young children.
My youngster had one in her mane for most of the winter and was never stolen, then in the spring when she was better to handle I cut it out.  I would be difficult for some one to put it in because she wouldn't let anyone near her.  It became more complex as time progressed.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know what you mean.My section A is timid and she has wind plaits.Theyre hard to get out too.


----------

